# Orcs vs Empire! - Classic warhammer matchup brought to you by Vaul



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Having a crack with a collection of ancient models that belong to a friend. The only painting I did on this army was the bases.



part 1 - 



part 2 - 




Don't forget to check out my High Elf and Tomb Kings battle reports threads elsewhere on this forum!

-Vaul


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice report Vaul, congrats on a worthy victory too!  What a fabulous lot of old minis you have, those metal savage orcs particularly. +rep for sharing!


----------

